# CPT code for "flap thinning"



## Cynthial1 (Jan 14, 2016)

We have a patient who had MOHS w\nasolabial transposition flap closure done Sept 2015 and is scheduled next week for a "flap thinning" due to thickening of the scar area. The thickening was previously treated with Kenalog. How would this be coded? I have asked the provider for additional clarification of what he is doing but have yet to get a response.

Thanks,
Cynthia


----------

